# Windowed-Only?



## Kajotex (17. Juli 2004)

So wie schonmal erwähnt funktionierten bei mir nach einer Installation neuer Treiber zu meiner GeeForce 4 Ti 4200 einige Spiele nicht mehr. Der PC hing sich einfach auf (dh. schwarzer Bildschirm, keine Reaktion auf die Fun Tastenkombis ALT + F4, STRG + ALT + ENTF, ALT + TAB) und ein neustart war erforderlich. Ich ging erst davon aus das nur 3D Spiele betroffen sein würden,  So wie Freelancer oder Half-Life, jedoch merkte ich das einige 2D Spiele, wie Diablo 2 oder Soldat, auch den Geist aufgaben. Nun hab ich mich halt damit zufrieden gegeben und andere Lösungen, wie AoE 2 oder Starcraft, gefunden.

Nach einiger Zeit zog ich mir, auf Wunsch eines Freundes, ein Programm zum digitalen erstellen von Landschaften. Ich probierte es aus und merkte später dann das es alles in 3D war, es jedoch nicht abstürzte oder ähnliches sondern problemlos lief. Nun, warum ist das so? Ich dachte über einen möglichen Grund nach und fand heraus das es in einem Fenster (wie normal) angezeigt wird. Nun probierte ich bei einem 3D Spiel "-windowed" anzuhängen, und siehe da: ES FUNKTIONIERTE!  Woraus sich schließen lasse:

Windowed + 2D = OK
Windowed + 3D = OK
Vollbild + 2D = OK
Vollbild + 2D + Bestimme-unbekannte-Variablen = Nööööt
Vollbild + 3D = Nööööt

Aber: Da ich eine Krücke von PC habe (650 MHz, Jaaaaa liebe Cs super Fps Skiller, es gibt noch Leute die unter 2 GHz haben.....) spielen sich einige der Spiele recht träge, und selbst wenn ein Button fürs "vergrößern" gibt und ich diesen benutzte lief es noch schlimmer.

Nachdem ich nun meinen Leidensweg erklärt habe:
Kennt jemand sowas und/oder ist eine Lösung bekannt/zu erahnen?

Und wenn nur EINER sagt: "Grafiktreiber deinstallieren, neuinstallieren." lünch ich ihn und schlag ihn mit Tuhnfisch. Das hab ich so ca 5 mal gemacht.


----------

